# reptile shows for 2009?



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

anyone know any dates?locations etc.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*show*

this should be really good:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rept...30-spring-event-maidstone-reptile-expo09.html


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

The Norwich EHS will be having another Breeders meet (or 2) in 2009. Dates to be confirmed. First shpw likely to be held in May 09.


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

*Reptile shows*

Take a look at the sticky for UK Reptile shows 2009, Maidstone is the first show followed by BRAS show at Brentwood, Essex.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

doncaster is having 2


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

anyone know about the rep show in portsmouth? apparantly there is one but cant find dates anywhere..only for last year :bash:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

think there will be a portsmouth show but the dates do not normally appear until later in the year
but its normally around the same time each year i think


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

are there ever any in the north west?


----------



## LaurenJ (Jan 3, 2009)

theres 2 in doncaster 
one in june and one in aug i think or thats what ive been told
should be good, already saving up


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

paulrimmer69 said:


> are there ever any in the north west?


no


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking ever more likely that there WILL be one in the Midlands, Kidderminster to be precise.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Do you have any idea on the dates yet? Kidderminster?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Fingers crossed dates by Wednesday.


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is going to be one in blackpool or near blackpool this year ?
Thanks


----------



## GeneticMorphs (Mar 10, 2009)

When is the next show near London or Kent area?

Dont even know when to or where to look for shows....

I want to take some of my baby boas and set up a table... got a banner and everything already...lol


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Your best bet will be 4th July in Brentwood Essex for the BRAS show Welcome to the West Midland Reptile Society website

But your more than welcome to come to Kidderminster show on August 9th too


----------



## GeneticMorphs (Mar 10, 2009)

Zak said:


> Your best bet will be 4th July in Brentwood Essex for the BRAS show Welcome to the West Midland Reptile Society website
> 
> But your more than welcome to come to Kidderminster show on August 9th too


 
That sounds like a plan.
Will have a word with the better half and see if booking a table and taking some boas down for sale is a option.

Right on

www.GeneticMorphs.com

thanks mate


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

Mid Somerset Show. June 21st 2009. Web Address www.jamesradio.co.uk.
Details from incrisis or table bookings from [email protected]:2thumb:


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

amylovesreptiles said:


> Does anyone know if there is going to be one in blackpool or near blackpool this year ?
> Thanks





paulrimmer69 said:


> are there ever any in the north west?


Think the nearest one is the doncaster one, its the one that i usually go to


----------



## tryme (Apr 2, 2008)

any in london? if not whats the next closest?


----------



## nippy (Dec 15, 2008)

is there any between now and new year?


----------



## loving all reptiles (Aug 25, 2009)

Portsmouth, October 25th.:2thumb:2009


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rept...ngs/186708-uk-reptile-shows-2009-updated.html


----------

